# To do list



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Share your To Do List!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. Go kayaking before it gets too cold
2. Replace the plastic shield under my car before winter
3. Record and save the last voice recordings I have of my mom
4. Seal both wood porches before it gets cold out

Will add more


----------

